
EPayments suspend all activity on its customer accounts due to FCA review - JimPD
https://techplanet.today/post/epayments-suspend-all-activity-on-its-customer-accounts-due-to-fca-review
======
SomeSnail
That's sucks. I hope customers will be able to get they money back.

